# is troll time. (plz dont close this)



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 30, 2013)

think you got the balls to troll? enter for a uncensored FULL ON TROLLING...


YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. 





Spoiler



Rules :

1. only personal attacks allowed
2. only profanities allowed
3. memes also to be used


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

inb4lock


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

Let's see who will be last non-moderator member of this thread before it gets lock


----------



## lakeport (Mar 30, 2013)

n000bzzz... all of you.. 

C'mon.. where are my real trolls at? Come out, come out boys wherever you are..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

Smelling a Ban this time 
I hope ico doesn't loose him temper


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

InB4Lock


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 30, 2013)

2 out of 3 rules are against our forum rules. Guess, none told you that TDF is not a democracy and you certainly don't have rights to run your own banana republic here. On other conditions I would have reported but lets see if any mod locks it taking self initiative.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

In before the lock and ban 

rhitwick is correct BTW


----------



## debarshi (Mar 30, 2013)

In before the lock...... 

Lets see if it gets locked or the mods join in too


----------



## lakeport (Mar 30, 2013)

in b4 CommanderShawnzer gets an infraction for spamming.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2013)

Meh. You lot are not a patch on the ones we left behind.
Calling yourself a "troll" doesn't make you one. You've not earned the right. Not yet.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

^InB4Lakeport gets banned.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2013)

Inb4Noas gets banned


----------

